# Are underaged people allowed in the dance areas, panels, artist dealers, etc?



## Marier Villarreal (Feb 20, 2014)

I've been asking myself since last year, and I'm asking 'cause I want to go to many fur cons as I can, but I'm 15 and want to enter areas that underaged people can access (Of course, I will stay out of 18 or older areas where there is explicit content.Unfortunately, I know what is behind that door...

To be more clear, what areas are available for minors?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 20, 2014)

I think the dance is the only place that's for all ages unless stated otherwise. There's usually a handful of security staff inside just in case if anything happens, such as a suiter passing out from heat exhaustion. For panels, they will have a notice whether it is 18+ or not, such as the porn panels, etc. 

Badges for minors are often marked color coded so the security know if you are underage or not.



SixtyfourTehLeet said:


> Don't degrade yourself by calling yourself a "minor." The politicians who crafted the terminology are biased and mistrustful of children.
> 
> And probably none, many of the furry admins are extremely adultist and don't consider you a human being with emotions, desires, needs, and values unless you're at least 18.



It isn't "Ageist", it is actually a legal issue when you let minors into panels that are for 18+. The con can into serious trouble, so they have to regulate it even if you do not like it.


----------



## Copycat (Feb 21, 2014)

Marier Villarreal said:


> I've been asking myself since last year, and I'm asking 'cause I want to go to many fur cons as I can, but I'm 15 and want to enter areas that underaged people can access (Of course, I will stay out of 18 or older areas where there is explicit content.Unfortunately, I know what is behind that door...
> 
> To be more clear, what areas are available for minors?



Well I've only been to anime cons, but if a panel or event is for adults then it usually says it on the map. If you try to get in they may ask for age verification. I dont know how well the security is to be honest, since it's hard to tell woth people wearing costumes and i dont know if they take the time to check EVERY single persons ID. Lines get long and it sounds like a lot of work but i dunno. I wouldnt worry about it though, at least with anime conventions there are only like, a few events set for adults and up. They just want to keep people safe, since there are always bad people out there, yknow? Even in the nerd community...



SixtyfourTehLeet said:


> Don't degrade yourself by calling yourself a "minor." The politicians who crafted the terminology are biased and mistrustful of children.
> 
> And probably none, many of the furry admins are extremely adultist and don't consider you a human being with emotions, desires, needs, and values unless you're at least 18.



Not this shit again lol. What happens when you turn 18? Are you going to be "childist" or "elderist"?


----------



## DuncanHusky (Feb 24, 2014)

At most furry conventions, minors have full access to all areas with a few exceptions: Art Shows can have adults-only areas, and some programming can be adults-only. This is typically only a few events out of dozens during the course of the weekend, though. For things like Dealers Den and Artists Alley, minors badges are usually very clearly marked (typically a different color, or something similar), and vendors are responsible for making sure that adult material is not viewed by minors. While I can't speak for all conventions, the ones that I have attended (Midwest FurFest, Anthrocon, Further Confusion) do not badge-check for minors for admission to the dances (though they do check to make sure you have a badge!).


----------



## Nashida (Feb 24, 2014)

When I was at FurFright minors had a bracelet as well as a bright sticker on their badges that stated they were minors. They were allowed to go to pretty much any panel during the day that allowed minors, and go visit the dealer's den and artist alley as well, they just weren't allowed to look at any adult images. I can't remember if there was a badge check for the dance Friday night for minors, granted I didn't see many.

A funny story: When JD Puppy was teaching us the moves for Thriller, he used some pretty adult jokes to describe some of the moves in the series in the first 2 hour course of the dance (specifically, shake your booty, shake your booty, bitch, bitch, bitch, bitch, grab and rape, punch punch punch drop for the sequence just before Michael belts out the chorus. I'll link a video of the dance later). The next day, during the hour-long crash course, we had a minor join us. While he couldn't use his jokes to help us remember the cues like he did the day before, we all were still saying them under our breath and laughing anyway, until he pointed at us laughing and said "I can hear you, ya know!"


----------



## Marier Villarreal (Feb 25, 2014)

OK, thanks to all of you! It will be pretty nice to go this year!


----------

